# Spieledownload-Shops mit Games ohne Accountbindung?



## Systemcrash (27. März 2012)

Tach,

ich suche Shops, bei denen man Spiele online kaufen & downloaden kann, auch welche die in D schwer zu bekommen oder indiziert sind.

Wichtig ist mir, das für downgeloadete Games kein Accountzwang besteht, keine zusätzliche SW zum Starten/Installieren der Spiele gebraucht wird, also kein Steam, Origin oder ähnliches.

Gibts was in der Richtung, irgendwelche Empfehlungen?


----------



## mmayr (27. März 2012)

Steam und Origin liegt nicht am Shop! Da wirst du nichts finden! Wegen indizierter Spiele wird dir hier keiner helfen, da verboten! Schau dich mal nach Gameshops in Österreich um!


----------



## turbosnake (27. März 2012)

Mit fällt da nur gog.com ein. Sind aber alles alte Spiele, dafür frei von allem DRM.
Ich betrachte alte Spiele jetzt mal als schwer zu bekommen.
Dahinter steckt CD Project RED, wer auch sonst.


----------



## Systemcrash (30. März 2012)

Indizierte Spiele sind doch nicht verboten 

Bin schon bei einem Österreicher zugange, aber mehr kenne ich da nicht 


Danke für den Tipp mit Gog, da gibts doch ein paar ältere Perlen


----------



## bofferbrauer (29. Mai 2012)

Versuch es mal mit Gamersgate.com. Kein Accountzwang und ob ein DRM auf dem Spiel ist (und welches) wird auch extra angezeigt


----------



## Systemcrash (29. Mai 2012)

Jo, Gamersgate habe ich gefunden und die haben gute Angebote 

Hab schon ein paar Games dort gekauft, Steam-/GFWL schließt das natürlich nicht aus, aber wenn die Games von Haus aus so etwas nicht mitbringen braucht man die auch nicht, im Gegensatz zu Steam, die in jedem verkauften Game Steam-Zwang einbauen


----------

